# Lake Austin & a Nightscape



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

These are a couple photos I took of Lake Austin a few weeks ago. These were all shot with a Canon 70D and a Sigma 17-50mm F2.8

Enjoy!! :cheers:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice, I had heard they shutdown that overlook. Good to know you can still access it.
The last one would be nice cropped as a panorama. Too much dead space in the sky


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice images !!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Nice, I had heard they shutdown that overlook. Good to know you can still access it.
> The last one would be nice cropped as a panorama. Too much dead space in the sky


They haven't shut it down yet. Heck, if they shut it down I would still find a way up both sides to shoot some pics. I see what you're saying and I agree about the cropping. I mainly shot that nightscape for my work pc's background and I really haven't noticed the dead space because my pc is full of icons.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All 3 are very nice. I agree about the cropping on the last one.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

From several years back


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Those are great! Was the bottom one taken during the winter? If you don't get up there early, the spots are limited. Mine were taken from a spot nobody seemed to want, but I'm not afraid to get a different view than anybody else.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Those are great! Was the bottom one taken during the winter? If you don't get up there early, the spots are limited. Mine were taken from a spot nobody seemed to want, but I'm not afraid to get a different view than anybody else.


Late Winter/Early Spring it think. Thanks for the kind comment.
Try and have interest throughout the pic.
In mine you can see the rocks in the foreground "anchors" the image, with the river/lake/bridge adding interest midways and the lights and such in the distance.

The first was taken just as the sun was going over the horizon, hence the warm light on the tree and rocks. Wanted to try and wipeout all of the traffic on the bridge so I used a longer shutter speed.
The bottom was taken about 9pm. This is actually 2 images blended together. One exposure for the foreground, and one exposure for the rest of the frame. Long shutter helped gather more light and streaked the head and tail lights of the autos on the bridge. 
This helps to convey the feel on motion. And an aperture of f11 to extend the focus throughout the frame on both captures. 
In both captures, the towers "growing" out of the top of the bridge wasnt what I was looking for. I have since reworked the bottom one to remove the towers (left them in the top one as it wasnt as bad). Think it gives a cleaner overall image. Just wish I would have had that one here at the office to show.
Hope you didnt mind me posting the images. Just wanted to show what can be done with a little planning of what you want to capture.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Wow! I am surprised by the level of expertise shown by 2coolers. Keep up the good work.

Mike


----------

